# How rare is my betta?



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

How rare is my betta from 0 to 100?
PS: My betta is cellophane. He only looks white/opaque on the camera.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are not extremely rare, they are common. But his personality is the rarest part!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

He loves me! he follows me until he cant see me!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I love him but wouldn't say he is that rare, he looks similar to my Moe.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to agree with rarest parts of a betta would be their personalitys =] I'm not sure how rare he is but he is adorable xD


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! Nice find! I LOVE light-colored bettas. I don't know how rare they are exactly, but suffice to say that I rarely see them when I go to Petco.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine is filled with them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...I need to make a trip to your petstore, Froggi. o.o 

I say they are rather uncommon, though I did see a pretty white boy at my Big Al's the other day. Hard to say. Depends on your location most of the time, I find.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My petco has at least 7-10 there on a good day, bad days only have 4. I am a brown, purple, blue, and red person. A rainbow betta is in my dream.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cellos (which are a version of pastels if I'm not mistaken) are fairly common, being a VT makes him even more common of course.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Ya my Moe looks part pastel with 3/4 cellophane fins.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I would agree that you won't typically find a celophane at Petco, but look around on Aquabid and other breeders, they are not that uncommon.

Cute guy, btw! :-D


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

a number...what do you guys think about 24-35?


----------



## brittneymwhite (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello! I need to know how rare my betta is. I can't find any Info on her. She is pink and purple mix but her scales are outlined in blue. Also my male has a green body and red tail and face.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

brittneymwhite said:


> Hello! I need to know how rare my betta is. I can't find any Info on her. She is pink and purple mix but her scales are outlined in blue. Also my male has a green body and red tail and face.


brittneymwhite, your betta should be fairly rare, because there usually aren't any purple bettas around most shops. But I'm not 100% sure, so you should ask a pro and start your own thread. Best wishes, -kirby13580


----------



## brittneymwhite (Jun 9, 2013)

Alright thanks a lot!


----------

